
Microsoft scans Chromium code, lops off offensive words - vld
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/09/03/chromium_microsoft_offensive/
======
rvz
The Chromium source has a library in the blink engine that is abbreviated as
WTF::* which in this context is the Web Template Framework, which facilitate
with custom data-structures to support the blink engine over some of the
standard library offerings (As found in the C++ std lib). [0][1]

> I don't expect Chrome teams to necessarily make these bugs a priority (we
> haven't seen this pose a problem for us in practice as far as I know), but
> if cleaning this up is valuable for Microsoft (or any another Chromium
> contributor) then we should have no trouble getting the necessary code
> reviews.

This is absolutely one of the most ridiculous and perhaps a winner for the
silliest tickets in Chromium I have ever seen. All for the sake of political-
correctness and scanning naughty words for 'diversity and inclusion'. The WTF
classes are a foundational component in Chromium which has lasted for years
and to accept a large refactor for this reason is essentially going against
the laws of logic and critical thinking.

It is only when Microsoft that gets involved that they (Chromium Team) will
take a look at something which is quite frankly impractical to carry out and
is also frivolous to even consider. Any other outside contributor would be
shown the door if they dared to show a 'diversity and inclusion' case for
'trigger words' from those who are open to be offended easily. Doing such a
purge will cause breakages that are just not worth it.

If I were the Chromium team, I would just close this frivolous issue no matter
who it is, even if it is anyone from Microsoft.

[0]
[https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src.git/+/62.0.31...](https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src.git/+/62.0.3178.1/third_party/WebKit/Source/platform/wtf/README.md)

[1]
[https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/blink/+/refs/head...](https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/blink/+/refs/heads/master/Source/wtf/)

------
pkilgore
There's something that warms my heart about Chromium using "wtf" as a
"protocol message".

The chromium bug report is here, for the curious:
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=981129](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=981129)

[later...] This is all I got for searching "wtf" in the source, it looks like
an abbreviation for something longer, would love it if someone could fill us
in on the full name (or the story):
[https://cs.chromium.org/search/?q=%22wtf%22&sq=package:chrom...](https://cs.chromium.org/search/?q=%22wtf%22&sq=package:chromium&type=cs)

